# Bruiser is in ICU....please pray!



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I gave the chis their heartworm meds and also treated them with k-9 advantix which they get every month. When I came home today, Bruiser was obviously having major neurological issues. He couldn't walk without stumbling, appeared to be blind...bumping into things...just was very off. Took him to vet and he has been admitted. They are not sure what is causing this but most likely the k-9 advantix. Don't know if the blindness is going to be permanent or not....I am heartbroken. Any body hear of any of these issues before? I am praying he is going to be ok.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not familiar with it at all hun but I hope Bruiser gets better asap and you find out what caused this.

Is there any chance he could have gotten into something or eaten something somewhere you were?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How frightening, I'm so sorry. I'll be thinking of Bruiser, I hope he'll be ok. Please keep us posted.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no, how sad!!! I'm so sorry! I sure hope he gets better soon. We will be praying for him. Sending our best wishes.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, forgot to mention that I have read where the topical flea meds have caused these type of reactions.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

poor bruiser  hope he makes a full recovery .
i had this happen to 3 kittens i rescued a few yrs ago but with a different brand flea treatment , they all made a full recovery within 24hours of being treated  .

i only ever use advantage now as the vet said it is very very hard to near impossible to overdose , he said he has had cases of overdose with most flea treatments but never advantage , its also the only one that can be used on animals from 2 days old .


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so sorry! I agree with Teresa, I have read many a story online where they can have a reaction to spot treatments, even the one's sold at the vets. Please know that you and Bruiser are in my prayers!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Praying for your Bruiser.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Praying for you and Brusier.Now really scared that is what I use on my lab mix Nutz.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Oh how scary! I have heard of these type of reactions in dogs due to flea medications, scares me to death. I hope Bruiser will be okay. I would be contacting the companies of both medications and reported an adverse reaction.

Here's what I found:
K9 Advantix Topical Flea Treatment

I am writing in regard to K9 Advantix topical treatment for fleas, mosquitos, and ticks. We used it on the advice of our vet as West Nile Virus, which is carried by mosquitos, is a big problem in our community. However, this is a product I would encourage everyone to avoid. 

We used it on our 5 year old pomeranian and he had a near fatal reaction. He had neurologic side effects, dilation to his heart, and fluid in his lungs all as a result of the medication. 

The company of course has taken no responsibility for this reaction and informed my vet that "those things don't happen in dogs." Please warn your friends with dogs to avoid K9 Advantix, it just isn't worth the risk.

More stories about it:
Adverse Reaction to K-9 Advantix?

Flea Products

How do I report an adverse reaction to a flea control product?

If you suspect your pet had an adverse reaction to a pesticide product, please contact:

U.S. Environmental Protection Agency
Office of Pesticide Programs (Mail Code 7509C)
Ariel Rios Building
1200 Pennsylvania Ave. NW
Washington, D.C. 20460

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies....are these symptoms temporary or are we dealing with permanent damage? I am getting ready to call evet to check on him before bed. I'm so sad he's not here to sleep with me. Paris is grieving without him here.....


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

How terrible, you must be so frightened. Bruiser is in our thoughts


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Bruiser will be in my thoughts and prayers. I'm so sorry.
Please keep us updated on his condition. Hugs to you.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh that is so scary! I hope and pray that Bruiser will be okay. I have used this myself and have never had any issues, but now it worries me too! If I don't use something though both my dogs get covered in fleas and we are all bitten alive!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I really don't know if it will be temporary or permanent....wish I could be of more help to you.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All my prayers for poor Bruiser. I have had cats that licked off flea medicine start slobbering but that is not as bad as what your baby experienced. I hope it is temporary.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh no I am so sorry, Prayers for you and Bruiser. Pleae keep us posted. I am so paronoid about flea treatments on these little ones. I hope it only temporary. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh that is frightening!
I will be thinking of you both,
Hopefully the vet can get it under control and there will be no damage.
Poor baby and you! xx


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

You and Bruiser are in my prayers. Oreo has had a reaction to Frontline in the past, I asked the vet and she was not concerned about using it again but I chose not to put anything on her until I find something safe.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi is allergic to fleas but I won't give her these flea meds. I'm too scared. Praying for your little Bruiser!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

bruiser adn you are in my thoughts... hope all works out ok


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like the heartworm med & flea stuff was way too much! Please keep us informed.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this. Praying for your little one. (((HUGS)))


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Praying for Little Bruiser. Any news yet?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

with my experience with the kittens the side effects were temporary , i really hope it will be the same for you guys .


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How is your baby doing?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am so sorry. What a terrible thing to happen. Praying little boy makes a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh goodness, how scary! how is he today?


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

How awful, I hope bruiser recovers quickly.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Get well soon Bruiser xx


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh gosh....poor Bruiser!!! I hope it's just Temporary. Keep us posted.

Lori


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Get well soon little man! We are praying for you!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How is Bruiser today?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

get well soon Bruiser


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

We are all pulling for Bruiser. Hope that he is better today !


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Be strong Bruiser! You can do it little guy.

Was this the first time you used Advantix or had you been using it before without problems? Poor baby.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh no, poor Bruiser.  I'll be keeping him & you in my thoughts. I have also read about these types of things happening with the topical flea meds. The very reason why I don't use them unless we have a flea issue... 

Please update us when you can!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Adding Bruiser to my prayers.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, goodness, I hope Bruiser will be OK and recover completely. I have a calendar that I keep just for dog things I want to remember. I give Advantage on the 1st of the month and heartworm meds on the 15th and stagger any other meds I need to give them. These little ones just can't stand a big flush of meds sometimes.


----------

